# I'm new! And I'm a moron!



## mustangx9 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Ayuböwan!
Hellöw!
Buwöhn jöhr nöh!
Wanakkam!
Namasthe!
Magandang pagdatin kabayan!
Sayönara!*
Hi, I'm a new user for this forum. (I found this forum when I searching 'challenger 2' battle tank.)
I Like to know about you.
I'm dhanushka 19 male from Srï Lanká. The grèatest country of the wörld.
Thanks




​


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2009)

Great....just what we need. A nearly full page consisting of a 'carefully thought out and well balanced signature block' and a few small lines of introduction.  

Yawn !

Spookily enough gringo, with an attitude and introduction like yours, we propbably have little intention of getting to know you. 

You might also like to run a spell check (as you are so obviously superior to every-one else, I'd have thought that you would have got this bit covered.)

Scuttle back to your 'oh so great country' and have a re-think, as you might be surprised to find that you have little or nothing to offer this community


----------



## mustangx9 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oops! I don't understand US english.
And what are you talking about?
My english knowlage is little bit low. Could you please use simple english?
Thanks


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2009)

Mustang, all of the members here are from all over the world. While we each are proud of our nations, we like to set all of that aside and focus on our common interest, and that is of World War II.

You'll notice that some members have a signature that is a simple image of a standard size and related to WWII in one way or another.

While we're glad you joined the forums, it would be appreciated if you would "tone down" the patriotic displays in your "sig" a little bit.

And just for the record, the first two postings came from members in the UK...I happen to be an American


----------



## imalko (Jul 5, 2009)

I think what they are trying to say is this - there is nothing wrong with being proud of your country, but you need to be objective and not overenthusiastic about it. Also your signature block is too big - too many pictures, links and statements that seems like propaganda...

If you are here to contribute or learn about world war two aircraft and history, then you are welcomed.


----------



## lingo (Jul 5, 2009)

As the Challenger 2 is the current MBT (Main Battle Tank) of the British Army and has nothing to do with the second World War I suggest that you have come to the wrong forum. As has been mentioned, your patrioteering is not welcome here.


----------



## mustangx9 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah. My sig is too long! sorry about it. I'll edit it now. Thanks Imalko GrauGeist for informed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2009)

G'day, welcome to the site....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea, Mustang.... I think you need to tone down your bragging just a bit. Everyone is proud of their country, but
I think you went overboard.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone here is proud.

Everyone here is patriotic.

Everyone here talks World War II - no politics.

Other than that, welcome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Mustang!

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## mustangx9 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> G'day, welcome to the site....



thanks. Have a nice day



GrauGeist said:


> Thanks Mustang!
> 
> And welcome to the forums!





thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2009)

Alright, I made a post a little while ago jumping on a member of this forum for what I perceived was wrong. I have apologized for my mistake in a PM to that user. 

I do have one thing to say though. Do not belittle a member of this forum for their lack of English skills when it is not their fist language. They are making an effort, maybe we English speakers should do the same to them. Now having said that, if English is their first language and they speak like flyboy, season is open...


----------



## lingo (Jul 5, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> if English is their first language and they speak like flyboy, season is open...



Are you saying that English is flyboys first language?


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.

"English is their first language and they speak like flyboy, season is open... "

Is he that bad at punctuation (like me), or is it that he doesn't even try?


----------



## mustangx9 (Jul 5, 2009)

I just spammed like mofo, for that I was banned! I could have taken my lumps and become a member of this forum, but then I decided to act like a child. 

Thanks everyone for giving me 5 minutes of fame!


----------



## Maglar (Jul 5, 2009)

Geez, you just took this to an extreme.. A late hello and a possible goodbye.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.
> 
> "English is their first language and they speak like flyboy, season is open... "
> 
> Is he that bad at punctuation (like me), or is it that he doesn't even try?



He does not try. Don't take me wrong, I am not the greatest with grammar. Never have been. But I make an effort. flyboy's typical post is like this:

"so i just play done il2 i shot down emeny plains i wud have don good in world war too"


----------



## Maglar (Jul 5, 2009)

Did anyone ever get a age on him.. Or is it just a estimate between elementary and high school?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2009)

Well that was taken care of. He decided to act like a bitch. Goodbye...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't say I didn't see it coming...


----------



## Maglar (Jul 5, 2009)

He reminded me of Borat, pretending or not, it was rather spot on.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 5, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Can't say I didn't see it coming...



That's for sure!

TO


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, I've found that visitors from his part of the Globe on other aviation forums I belong to, are the biggest flame-war antagonists that you've ever seen. Unless you abide by their rules and bow and grovel to them, all you get back is replies like we see here.

Not worth bothering with if this is the type of 'conversation' we can expect. 

Allthough its not up to me, I would strongly suggest to you Mustangx9, that you drop the enormous chip you have on shoulder before you suddenly find yourself unable to post on these forums.

Its a great pity that you've started out this way, as your input could have been valued on these forums, instead you've come marching down main-street, with your I'm better than all you attitude and you've probably alienated most, if not all the forumites here.

That is not the best way to start...on any forum.... but you're probably aware of that anyway. 

Pity.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, hells bells...I tried.

Makes me even leary about greeting the new people, really.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, I've found that visitors from his part of the Globe on other aviation forums I belong to, are the biggest flame-war antagonists that you've ever seen. Unless you abide by their rules and bow and grovel to them, all you get back is replies like we see here.

Not worth bothering with if this is the type of 'conversation' we can expect. 

Pity.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2009)

True GG, but you could surely have seen that he was likely a lost cause before you started. Most are OK and those that aren't are normally predictable from their early posts like he was. With the predictable consequences of his banning.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2009)

True Gnomey, but one can always hope, eh?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, hells bells...I tried.
> 
> Makes me even leary about greeting the new people, really.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Maglar (Jul 5, 2009)

It shocked me, who starts on a forum with such a grand introduction? You should be honored to be allowed to register and respectful that this site is around. You guys are the best bunch around from information to modeling to overall maturity and kindness, its sad people hurdle over this and throw away a great experience they could of had.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> True Gnomey, but one can always hope, eh?



Well yes, we can try.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2009)

Geedee said:


> GrauGeist said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hells bells...I tried.
> ...


LMAO!

Thanks!...and to be honest, I have a reputation for being a mean  

Personally, I think it's all falsehoods and vicious rumors


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Thanks!...and to be honest, I have a reputation for being a mean
> 
> Personally, I think it's all falsehoods and vicious rumors



This is the bit where you say...if you dont believe me, step outside !.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 5, 2009)

Go away a couple of hours and you miss everything it seems. 


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 5, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Go away a couple of hours and you miss everything it seems.
> 
> 
> Wheels


Exactly..... I have no clue what the spammer/troll said.



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He does not try. Don't take me wrong, I am not the greatest with grammar. Never have been. But I make an effort. flyboy's typical post is like this:
> 
> "so i just play done il2 i shot down emeny plains i wud have don good in world war too"


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Heck! I'm away for 24 hours and miss it all! Well, instead of saying 'Hello..etc' I'll say 'Goodbye from England!'
I only saw what I presume was his edited first post, but that was enough to slightly rattle my cage!


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Heck! I'm away for 24 hours and miss it all! Well, instead of saying 'Hello..etc' I'll say 'Goodbye from England!'
> I only saw what I presume was his edited first post, but that was enough to slightly rattle my cage!



I have to admit that I changed my first post from sod off to welcome after he deleted a pile of properganda 
clap trap some how I wish I hadnt.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2009)

trackend said:


> I have to admit that I changed my first post from sod off to welcome after he deleted a pile of properganda
> clap trap some how I wish I hadnt.


I did get a laugh out of it though...he said he couldn't understand the first couple posts since his US English wasn't good...

The first couple posts were from the UK...

*FAIL*


----------



## lingo (Jul 6, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I did get a laugh out of it though...he said he couldn't understand the first couple posts since his US English wasn't good...
> 
> The first couple posts were from the UK...
> 
> *FAIL*



There are many thousands of Sri Lankans living in the UK. I wonder how many will return to their homeland now the conflict is over?


----------



## RAF Liberators (Jul 6, 2009)

Awww I missed all the fun 
Anyone got a screenie of his Sig, I need a laugh?
What is this American English I keep hearing about, I've see it on computers and I see it on the web. I guess it goes with "Microsoft time" (you ever sat there installing software with it telling you only 5 minutes left for the past 3 hours?).


> There are many thousands of Sri Lankans living in the UK. I wonder how many will return to their homeland now the conflict is over?


If all the conflicts were over and this was the case how empty would England be?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 6, 2009)

RAF Liberators said:


> Awww I missed all the fun
> Anyone got a screenie of his Sig, I need a laugh?



Mate, you'd need an A3 printer !. 

From what I can remember, it was something like 7 lines of greetings in probably eight different languages I've never even heard of. 

Below that was a flag

Below that was yet another flag...this one was special cos it waved like it was in a breeze !

Then we have some more writing about how great the Country was. 

Then below that a big full colour picture of the President (of the greatest blah blah)

Then below that about five further lines of text explaining how great and wonderfull the Army is, How they did this such and such and that such and such, various links to this website and that website, with how great etc etc.

I wouldnt have surprised me if he's attached a sound file that played the Sri Lankan national anthem to his siggy but fortunately, I had my speakers switched off !

And to give you a clue, his siggy was about the length and took up the smae amount of space as this reply !


----------



## lingo (Jul 6, 2009)

RAF Liberators said:


> If all the conflicts were over and this was the case how empty would England be?



Good question, well put, that man there! 
Dunno! 
From my college days of over a half a century ago I recall being told that the ideal population of the British Isles was 33 million( when it was in fact approaching 50 million). The last census put the number to over 60 million, and the Home Office estimates that illegal immigrants are arriving at over 1,000 per day on average. Perhaps these once 'Sceptered Isles' will sink under the weight of humanity pressing down upon them.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 6, 2009)

Maglar said:


> It shocked me, who starts on a forum with such a grand introduction? You should be honored to be allowed to register and respectful that this site is around. You guys are the best bunch around from information to modeling to overall maturity and kindness, its sad people hurdle over this and throw away a great experience they could of had.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

*ahem*

sorry 'bout that.



Oh, and to mustwang....good riddance. Even the toned-down siggy is a bit over the top.


----------



## RAF Liberators (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Lingo I hear you mate, for fear of reprocussions I'll keep quite (that and this probably isn't the right place to rant  ), but part of your reply was one of the reasons we left dear old Blighty


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 6, 2009)

Sri Lanka? Used to be called Ceylon when the British owned it. It only gained independence in 1948 after we realised it was a shithole and we could get all the tea from India anyway.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2009)

Ouch, yet funny


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2009)

RAF Liberators said:


> Awww I missed all the fun
> Anyone got a screenie of his Sig, I need a laugh?


Yep...gotta love Windows98 for it's cache 


RAF Liberators said:


> What is this American English I keep hearing about, I've see it on computers and I see it on the web.


American English has evolved much like Australian English, or any other nation that had it's roots in the British colonial period.

I suppose it's the slang that's different, but then again, it can be hard to follow actual British conversations sometimes... 

And now, back to the screenshot...it was so big, I had to catch it in 2 peices and I reduced it overall so it'll give you an idea of it's original size without the headache of having it fill your browser...


----------



## Maglar (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL Grau, I totally missed that signature, its hilarious! The sri lanka Borat.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He does not try. Don't take me wrong, I am not the greatest with grammar. Never have been. But I make an effort. flyboy's typical post is like this:
> 
> "so i just play done il2 i shot down emeny plains i wud have don good in world war too"



Holyshit, Adler! For a second there I thought that flyboy was making stupid posts again.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2009)

Where were we...

Carry on.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 7, 2009)

> Hi, I'm a new user for this forum. ]




Hello Mustang! Welco.... Oh nevermind...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 7, 2009)

why doesn't he have a "Banned" with his name?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 7, 2009)

I know it had the Banned tag next to it earlier. 
Might be the first bite free theory ?


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a theory, but perhaps they released the ban just long enough to see if we get some fresh material?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 7, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Just a theory, but perhaps they released the ban just long enough to see if we get some fresh material?


It will be interesting to watch and see what happens.


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 7, 2009)

I see 'banned' under his name.


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

I was suprised with all the flag waving he was satisfied with just being the greatest everything in the world why stop there, Masters of the uniiverse at least 
"By the power of Grey Skull !".....
.... " Send forth the nuclear tuc tuc of doom?"


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 7, 2009)

Interesting redesign of the Mig 15.

Taxi!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 7, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> I see 'banned' under his name.



It didn't when we were talking about it Doughboy.
It might have been a glitch that was fixed when a moderator saw it.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Blimey! You go to work to do a shift and all h*ll breaks loose!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2009)

I must say I only saw the condensed siggy not the full glory of it, that is a great one


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Welcome aboard!



Bit late D Hes been, said hello, threw his rattle out of the pram and got banned


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 7, 2009)

trackend said:


> Bit late D Hes been, said hello, threw his rattle out of the pram and got banned



Doh! Thats what happens when you respond to a mulitple page post b4 reading all pages.


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

Dont worry D Its worth a look at his posts got to be a world record for bullshit in one sig


----------



## Maglar (Jul 7, 2009)

Seems he came back and changed his avatar, lol?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2009)

No that was me.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 7, 2009)

Ah, the homer simpson brain scan is a classic.


----------



## Maglar (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha Matt, thats about as good as the mini-clip you posted earlier.


----------



## badbear (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome mustang hey no politics and no tanks just WW2 aircraft mate.BB


----------



## badbear (Jul 8, 2009)

I take back my welcome mustang just sod off HeHe im with Geedee.BB


----------



## Crunch (Jul 8, 2009)

Bloody hell! I don't come on the forum for 2 days and I miss everything.


----------

